# Buying Shares Direct - Could I Please Get Some Help?



## STOL3N (10 January 2006)

hey everybody in the stock world, im just a new player in this sort off game but i am unsure whether or not to invest some of my money into certain affiliates of the share market such as Rio Tinto and the CBA, I have been currently been monitoring both stocks for the last year and have seen both successfully rise in value by an astonishing margin, my real question is how can i get into the market without paying a middle man, sort off going solo

any help would be appreciated
thanks


----------



## macca (10 January 2006)

*Re: Could I Please Get Sum Help*

The most popular online broker is Commsec, not perfect, but as good as any to start off with.

Go there and have a read, then spend a few days reading some sensible stock forums, just do a Google for Oz stock forums.

This one is quite good, but it is best to decide that for yourself after reading others.


----------



## bullmarket (10 January 2006)

*Re: Could I Please Get Some Help*

Hi STOL3N

If you want to fly 'solo' as you put it then :iagree: with macca in that using an online broker is the cheapest way to go.  Both online and full service brokers have their pros and cons.

Anyway, here is a copy of a post I made in another forum in reply to a similar question to yours.....hope it helps..



> I've been a Commsec client since 2001 and am happy with their features and services.
> 
> Maybe have a browse around their website https://www.comsec.com.au/  if interested.
> 
> ...




Good luck 

bullmarket


----------



## michael_selway (10 January 2006)

*Re: Could I Please Get Some Help*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> Hi STOL3N
> 
> If you want to fly 'solo' as you put it then :iagree: with macca in that using an online broker is the cheapest way to go.  Both online and full service brokers have their pros and cons.
> 
> ...




hehe or you could try their Share Packs, same on brokerage

http://www.comsec.com.au/Baseframeset.asp?b=SiteMessaging&iSeq=647







I wonder what they have in each pack?


----------



## tech/a (10 January 2006)

*Re: Could I Please Get Some Help?*

Nothing like a six pack


----------



## Mumbank (10 January 2006)

*Re: Could I Please Get Some Help?*

stol3n,

I use Netwealth, based in WA, have done so for past 2 years.  Find the service just fine, lots of info on the site etc.  Trades cost $17.99 up to $5,000 and $19.99 after that.  Have also found that money comes back into my bank account quickly when requested, (usually next day or day after) and BPAY into trading account goes in over night.

Good luck


----------



## bullmarket (10 January 2006)

*Re: Could I Please Get Some Help?*

Mumbank

I just had a quick look at the Netwealth site you mention and their standard brokerage rates are higher than $19.99 for orders greater than $10k.

Here is the link to their standard and premium brokerage fees:

https://www.sharetrading.netwealth.com.au/help_public/fee_schedule.html 

They are very close to Comsec's internet preferred rates I posted originally.

cheers


----------



## Mumbank (10 January 2006)

*Re: Could I Please Get Some Help?*

Sorry about that.  Forgot to add the $26.99 for trades over $10,000 and up to $25k but as Stol3n is a beginner and I have only been trading for 2 years, I don't usually trade up to $25k!!!  But I'm working my way up to it, if the kids would just get a bit older and support themselves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ob1kenobi (10 January 2006)

*Re: Could I Please Get Some Help?*

I use ETrade. It serves my purposes well and provides me with the support I need, when I need it. Check a few out before settling on one. There's no way of avoiding going through some type of brokerage service, whether it be an online provider like etrade or full service provider.


----------



## Julia (10 January 2006)

*Re: Could I Please Get Some Help?*

My suggestion would be to avoid full service brokers and their exorbitant fees for advice which is questionable at best.

I am very happy with E-trade.  They are very efficient and have pretty good research back up.

Just visit the sites of all the online brokers and decide which suits you best.

Good luck.

Julia


----------



## GreatPig (10 January 2006)

*Re: Could I Please Get Some Help?*

For what it's worth, I use HSBC and NAB.

HSBC is mostly good, although they've had the odd server problem recently, and NAB is now running a new site (using IWL I think) which isn't bad either.

HSBC is cheaper though, with trades under 10K being $21.95 and then up to $20K odd being $24.95 if you trade a reasonable amount. And if you do trade enough to get those rates, then you also get access to WebIress for free.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## RichKid (10 January 2006)

*Re: Could I Please Get Some Help*



			
				michael_selway said:
			
		

> I wonder what they have in each pack?




I had a quick look at an online commsec brochure: apparently the stock combo changes from time to time. A nice simple marketing idea in my view to sell to small investors.

BTW, there are a few threads on ASF on particular brokers so just do a search for a keyword if you want more info.


----------



## nizar (10 January 2006)

*Re: Buying Shares Direct- Could I Please Get Some Help?*

go to www.infochoice.com.au, click on "online brokers"
u can choose criteria that u want and compare...


----------



## Mouse (11 January 2006)

*Re: Buying Shares Direct- Could I Please Get Some Help?*

Hi,

With regards to those commsec share packs ... I started in the share market by buying one of them in 1998.  I'm still holding some of the shares, and they have more than doubled in value.

cheers
mouse


----------

